# Am I Doing The Right? Mixed Thoughts



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

From what videos i have seen online and what i have read up on i am sort of doing the right training for me but im not sure its really doing anything for me. Im 5ft 10, 11 and 1/2 stone and 15 years old. I train at home using 17.5kg dumbells.

Twice a week i do biceps with 10 reps, 3 sets

Every day nearly i do core and two or three times a week i do back.

Most days i do triceps to, just pushing myself up and down on a bench to the point where i cant.

I have been told not to overtrain for i will become more week.

I am getting more gym equipment soon, like barbell, more weights and a other bits.

Does it sound like i am doing this right? I want to build up my upper body strength and make my arms looks great!

Please let me know on your suggestions and training sessions that i would really benefit from!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

I wouldn't even mind paying someoene for their help with my training over paypal from this site if their advise does really help! Just want a routine i could do that would improve my body and what i should be eating.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hya mate. You will struggle to gain muscle with only 17.5kg dumbbells. Progressive overload is needed. Over time your body becomes used to the load so you have to increase the weight. Same with body weight exercises, if for example you were doing chin ups. You will eventually reach a point where weight will need to be added.

Most people advocate training one muscle group once or twice a week. You don't need to train your triceps everyday as they would normally be trained indirectly when you train other body parts


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

jamiew691 said:


> I wouldn't even mind paying someoene for their help with my training over paypal from this site if their advise does really help! Just want a routine i could do that would improve my body and what i should be eating.


Be careful with saying you'll pay someone to train you. You are obviously new to this so wouldn't be able to tell if someone is feeding you a load of bullsh1t. Stick around on the site, you will find loads of information and get a feel of who you can trust.


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

jamiew691 said:


> I wouldn't even mind paying someoene for their help with my training over paypal from this site if their advise does really help! Just want a routine i could do that would improve my body and what i should be eating.


I dont think u need to pay anyone mate,

You will get all the info from this site mate, keep asking questions learn all the basics of eating and training and get your diet and training routine critiqued in the sub forums on this site and you will be well on your way to making some serious gains in the future!

That is all u really need!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

dont pay anyone anything - loads of free advice

if i was you i'd just do a full workout body 3x per week; somthing like this. (assuming all you've got is those 17.5 fixed dumbells)

Monday, wednesday and friday

Dumbell squats 3x10

Stiff legged dead lifts 3x10

bent over rows with dumbell 3x10

pull ups (if you can?) 3 x fail

Floor chest press 3 x 10

Floor flys 3 x 10-15

bicep curls 3 x 12

tricep over head extensions 3 x 12

Shrugs 3 x 10

then once you get more equpiment incorperate barbell, then add weight and work your way up with either more reps, more sets, or more weight.

since your only 15, by best advice diet wise, is just eat and eat and eat - don't restrict yourself so much over complicating things, just eat plenty of protein and cals and youll grow.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> dont pay anyone anything - loads of free advice
> 
> if i was you i'd just do a full workout body 3x per week; somthing like this. (assuming all you've got is those 17.5 fixed dumbells)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Im going to try that workout out for a couple of months and see what happens! Cheers for your help mate


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, all is very appreciated! I am looking at buying a lot more gym equipment so if anyone lives around Essex and is selling any please let me know!

Thanks again


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

jamiew691 said:


> Thanks so much! Im going to try that workout out for a couple of months and see what happens! Cheers for your help mate


No worrys fella, get yourself on YouTube and learn how to do the movements correctly etc, any reason you don't just join a gym? Rather than at home


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> No worrys fella, get yourself on YouTube and learn how to do the movements correctly etc, any reason you don't just join a gym? Rather than at home


Yeah I have been watching a guy on youtube on a channel called 'Six Pack Shortcuts' and to be honest I haven't got to the confidence to stand at a gym and do weights because im not that big and theres always massive guys there and I feel like a idiot.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Yeah I have been watching a guy on youtube on a channel called 'Six Pack Shortcuts' and to be honest I haven't got to the confidence to stand at a gym and do weights because im not that big and theres always massive guys there and I feel like a idiot.


Everyone starts somewhere. Youll find you'll save money and grow faster using a gym, also you that spare money for food. If I could tell a 15 year old me some advice, I'd say eat eat eat, its literally the only way to grow is eat and train. You need to be taking food to school with you and having breakfast everyday. Send me a message if you need any help with diet.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Everyone starts somewhere. Youll find you'll save money and grow faster using a gym, also you that spare money for food. If I could tell a 15 year old me some advice, I'd say eat eat eat, its literally the only way to grow is eat and train. You need to be taking food to school with you and having breakfast everyday. Send me a message if you need any help with diet.


I do eat a lot, I have to admit it is a lot of junk food like crisps and chocolate. I am switching a bit to salads for nutritional value and stuff like that and I try to eat as much meat as I can! I love steak and ribs and real dinners like that. Thanks for you help mate, it is really useful!

Jamie


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Zero crisps or chocolate from now on, no fizzy drinks, only water. Do some research on diet and try come up with a plan.

You want to be eating nice healthy food but also enough calories, so eating a lot of salad isnt just the answer as it doesnt have the calories you need.

Example foods such as:

Chicken,

Lean red meat,

Tuna,

Whole grain pasta,

Whole grain rice,

Whole grain Bread,

Oats,

Sweet Potatoes and other vegetables

Bananas and other fruit,

Whole milk,

Try and have minimal processed food as possible

Also a whole 300g tub of cottage cheese before bed every nightm 69p from morrisons, tastes like sh'it but just eat it haha

This is what your diet should consist of, also you can use some supplements to SUPPLEMENT your diet, dont rely on these primarily.

Get yourself a good Whey protien drink so you can keep the protien in your diet high.

Also a set of scales to weigh out your foods to help you track your calories and macros better (Marcos are Protein, Fats and Carbs)

Check out the stickies in the bodybuilding section, theres one especially for Teens.

Hope that help


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Don't feel silly mate! I started at 16 and weighted 126lbs. Now I'm 190! At 20 years old. Wish Somone gave me the advice I needed when I was starting, only been training seriously for a year, if you learn now, you'll be a monster by the time your 18! Stick with it mate and don't ever let anyone put you diwn or feel silly for going to a gym to better yourself.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Do Bodyweight exercises at your age.

Press ups, dips, pull ups etc

Get strong first, build a 'core'


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Do Bodyweight exercises at your age.
> 
> Press ups, dips, pull ups etc
> 
> Get strong first, build a 'core'


Oh and sort your diet, check out the' stickies 'on here !

Keep reading


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Oh and sort your diet, check out the' stickies 'on here !
> 
> Keep reading


I worked on my core for a while and its really strong now, can take a lot of work and impact, thanks!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

jamiew691 said:


> I worked on my core for a while and its really strong now, can take a lot of work and impact, thanks!


Then hit those bicep curls and tricep kick backs with confidence ;-)


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Zero crisps or chocolate from now on, no fizzy drinks, only water. Do some research on diet and try come up with a plan.
> 
> You want to be eating nice healthy food but also enough calories, so eating a lot of salad isnt just the answer as it doesnt have the calories you need.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much mate! This has helped so much, goodbye [email protected] food/drinks, I have thought of supplements but going to make sure my dieting comes first!

Been a great help!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> Then hit those bicep curls and tricep kick backs with confidence ;-)


Worked out routine tonight and going to see how it goes! Really looking forward to it. Thanks for you help


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Worked out routine tonight and going to see how it goes! Really looking forward to it. Thanks for you help


Remember bro, eat eat eat!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> Don't feel silly mate! I started at 16 and weighted 126lbs. Now I'm 190! At 20 years old. Wish Somone gave me the advice I needed when I was starting, only been training seriously for a year, if you learn now, you'll be a monster by the time your 18! Stick with it mate and don't ever let anyone put you diwn or feel silly for going to a gym to better yourself.


Congrats on your progress, hope everything works out for you! I'll hopefully be following your steps.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Remember bro, eat eat eat!


Got it, eat eat eat, just without junk food-> going to be eating better foods like what you said! Thanks for all your help mate, you have been so useful to me!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Got it, eat eat eat, just without junk food-> going to be eating better foods like what you said! Thanks for all your help mate, you have been so useful to me!


All good man, when i was your age I never ate properly but was into athletics so didnt worry about my weight too much. Wish someone had told me to eat more if I want to gain muscle and get faster. In my first year of eating properly and train hard I probably packed on a good 10kg! Do you take lunch to school with you?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> All good man, when i was your age I never ate properly but was into athletics so didnt worry about my weight too much. Wish someone had told me to eat more if I want to gain muscle and get faster. In my first year of eating properly and train hard I probably packed on a good 10kg! Do you take lunch to school with you?


Yeah im similar to you! I run for the school, not bothered about it really, they just ask me to because im like top 3 in country 

Yes I do take lunch with me to school, typically a cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps and a chocolate bar (which is changing)


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Yeah im similar to you! I run for the school, not bothered about it really, they just ask me to because im like top 3 in country
> 
> Yes I do take lunch with me to school, typically a cheese sandwich and a packet of crisps and a chocolate bar (which is changing)


I used to win the 400m by at least 75m every year haha. Yeah needs to change! Definitely something like a chicken breast with 100g of pasta. Youll want food for break time and just after school too! So thats three eats at school you should be having!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> I used to win the 400m by at least 75m every year haha. Yeah needs to change! Definitely something like a chicken breast with 100g of pasta. Youll want food for break time and just after school too! So thats three eats at school you should be having!


They do sweet chilli chicken wraps in the canteen and I could bring in a pasta pot, hows that sound? At break I could have a salad with some ham. How about that?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

That sounds ok, but it would be cheaper and better to have just a plain chicken breast that the wrap. Stay away from anything processed, you get less of it, its costs more and its not as good for you!

If you could, a protein shake with whole milk and a banana for break would be good and have the ham and salad at the end of school.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> That sounds ok, but it would be cheaper and better to have just a plain chicken breast that the wrap. Stay away from anything processed, you get less of it, its costs more and its not as good for you!
> 
> If you could, a protein shake with whole milk and a banana for break would be good and have the ham and salad at the end of school.


Im looking at protein shakes now, just sorting out my dieting plan now so I know I am eating right! This is all great help, thanks a lot


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> That sounds ok, but it would be cheaper and better to have just a plain chicken breast that the wrap. Stay away from anything processed, you get less of it, its costs more and its not as good for you!
> 
> If you could, a protein shake with whole milk and a banana for break would be good and have the ham and salad at the end of school.


How does this look? http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-protein/10530943.html


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> How does this look? http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/impact-whey-protein/10530943.html


That link you post doesnt work mate, but my protein stuff is good, i use it as its cheap and quality. You want to get yourself the whey protein concentrate to start, its your kind of do everything protein. When you get a bit more knowledge and money start looking into whey protein isolate (for a morning and post workout shake) and casein protein (before bed) but you can get casein protein from the cottage cheese i was on about early.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> That link you post doesnt work mate, but my protein stuff is good, i use it as its cheap and quality. You want to get yourself the whey protein concentrate to start, its your kind of do everything protein. When you get a bit more knowledge and money start looking into whey protein isolate (for a morning and post workout shake) and casein protein (before bed) but you can get casein protein from the cottage cheese i was on about early.


Sorry about the rubbish link, im looking at whey protein shakes for at break time at school. Ill get that one sorted first and im going down asda tonight to get cottage cheese


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Sorry about the rubbish link, im looking at whey protein shakes for at break time at school. Ill get that one sorted first and im going down asda tonight to get cottage cheese


Good man, start looking at gyms too, will help massively


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Does your school not have a small gym you could go to a couple times a week?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Good man, start looking at gyms too, will help massively


Yeah im looking at joining my local, just got to get the guts to get up there and workout


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> Does your school not have a small gym you could go to a couple times a week?


Yeah there is a small one I go to Mondays because that's the only day were allowed to use it, am trying to blag some other days too


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

You got yourself in a gym yet bud?


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> You got yourself in a gym yet bud?


Im still trying to pluck up the courage to get up the gym more than anything, feel like a bit of an invalid :sad:


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Im still trying to pluck up the courage to get up the gym more than anything, feel like a bit of an invalid :sad:


I walked in the gym at 10 and 1/2 stone, all my mates bigger then me. Now I'm 13 and 1/2, honestly no one will look at you buddie. Unless you try and bench like 100kg haha. Also why would anyone take the mick out someone at the gym, they are clearly there trying to change themselves, also only weak people put others down brah!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> I walked in the gym at 10 and 1/2 stone, all my mates bigger then me. Now I'm 13 and 1/2, honestly no one will look at you buddie. Unless you try and bench like 100kg haha. Also why would anyone take the mick out someone at the gym, they are clearly there trying to change themselves, also only weak people put others down brah!


Thanks mate! Nearly there, got my diet sorted, just really struggling on my workout plan, everywhere i read and what people say is different


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Thanks mate! Nearly there, got my diet sorted, just really struggling on my workout plan, everywhere i read and what people say is different


This is because different things work for different people. I can share my work-out with you if you like. Its an upper and lower body split training four days a week. Has worked well for me bulking wise.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> This is because different things work for different people. I can share my work-out with you if you like. Its an upper and lower body split training four days a week. Has worked well for me bulking wise.


If its okay with you?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

This is what a lot of my friends have started on and people here have recommended it.

http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/The_Starting_Strength_Novice/Beginner_Programs


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> This is what a lot of my friends have started on and people here have recommended it.
> 
> http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/The_Starting_Strength_Novice/Beginner_Programs


If i were to do the top Workout A Monday/Wednsday/ Friday Would that be any good?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> If i were to do the top Workout A Monday/Wednsday/ Friday Would that be any good?


Yep the would be fine, so one week you do, A B A, the next you do B A B, if that makes sense to you.

Very good to start with.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Think i get it=

Week 1-> Monday-A / Wednesday- B/ Friday- A

Week 2-> Monday-B/ Wednesday- A/ Friday- B

Hows that?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Think i get it=
> 
> Week 1-> Monday-A / Wednesday- B/ Friday- A
> 
> ...


Yep exactly. Do some research on all the exercises listed there and look at youtube vids to see how they are properly executed


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Yep exactly. Do some research on all the exercises listed there and look at youtube vids to see how they are properly executed


Yeah will do that definitely! Dont want to injure myself! Would it hurt to every once a week do concentration curls with high weight dumbbells? And how many weeks would i have to do them altogether before i change to something different?


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Yeah will do that definitely! Dont want to injure myself! Would it hurt to every once a week do concentration curls with high weight dumbbells? And how many weeks would i have to do them altogether before i change to something different?


Wouldn't hurt at all mate. Could do them tuesdays and thursdays. Time scales are dependant on a number of factors but normally around a month youll notice a change. Most important thing is diet.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Wouldn't hurt at all mate. Could do them tuesdays and thursdays. Time scales are dependant on a number of factors but normally around a month youll notice a change. Most important thing is diet.


Sounds good! Thanks for all your help mate, youve got my started off on bodybuilding pretty much altogether!! Got my diet sorted too from what info you gave me other day! One last thing ive been wondering about is when i do concentration curls, deadlifts, power cleans im using a high weight which i can handle and which is at my high end of what i can take, is that good? Just been on my mind thats all


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Sounds good! Thanks for all your help mate, youve got my started off on bodybuilding pretty much altogether!! Got my diet sorted too from what info you gave me other day! One last thing ive been wondering about is when i do concentration curls, deadlifts, power cleans im using a high weight which i can handle and which is at my high end of what i can take, is that good? Just been on my mind thats all


That's exactly right, you want to be able to just about make the number of reps listed with good form. Your last rep can be a little sloppy, but you want to be giving 100%.

So if its says 3x5 squats, thats three sets of squats, aiming for 5 reps in each set, so the weight you put on the bar should be a weight you can just manage to do 5 reps with.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> That's exactly right, you want to be able to just about make the number of reps listed with good form. Your last rep can be a little sloppy, but you want to be giving 100%.
> 
> So if its says 3x5 squats, thats three sets of squats, aiming for 5 reps in each set, so the weight you put on the bar should be a weight you can just manage to do 5 reps with.


Sweet, just didnt want to be aiming to high! I cant thank you enough for your help, darent say i wont pester you again in the future when im stuck :thumb: But thank you so much!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Sweet, just didnt want to be aiming to high! I cant thank you enough for your help, darent say i wont pester you again in the future when im stuck :thumb: But thank you so much!


Its not pestering brah dont worry. Hit me up when ever you need help. Remember to eat, sleep 8 hours a night and train hard. Eat around 4000 calories a day, and do lots of research on diet.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

jbsauce said:


> Its not pestering brah dont worry. Hit me up when ever you need help. Remember to eat, sleep 8 hours a night and train hard. Eat around 4000 calories a day, and do lots of research on diet.


Aha cheers, im eating as much as I can, foods such as peanut butter on wholemeal bread, pots of cottage cheese, meats (normally red), foods like that really


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

jamiew691 said:


> Aha cheers, im eating as much as I can, foods such as peanut butter on wholemeal bread, pots of cottage cheese, meats (normally red), foods like that really


Spot on bud, have chicken too, it has the most protein of meats!

Don't worry too much if you get a little bit of fat on you, you can lose that when you cut, just bulk hard for now!


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like you have got some good advice already, at 15 your still young and naturally growing so its a great time to start. I wish i knew about this site when i was your age. Definitely get down the gym I joined roughly when i was 16 but I had 0 guidance if you stay on here and keep asking questions your go along way. I'd honestly say try joining a gym rather than working out at home. Whenever I worked out at home I always get side tracked and ending up doing other things, But that may just be me. Having weights about are always good though just for an extra pump. Good luck mate and hopefully you take on alot of this good advice although 4000 calories seemed like quite a big surplus.


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

j0rd4n500 said:


> Looks like you have got some good advice already, at 15 your still young and naturally growing so its a great time to start. I wish i knew about this site when i was your age. Definitely get down the gym I joined roughly when i was 16 but I had 0 guidance if you stay on here and keep asking questions your go along way. I'd honestly say try joining a gym rather than working out at home. Whenever I worked out at home I always get side tracked and ending up doing other things, But that may just be me. Having weights about are always good though just for an extra pump. Good luck mate and hopefully you take on alot of this good advice although 4000 calories seemed like quite a big surplus.


Yeah mate, I love how everyone is willing to help in anyway. Im thinking of joining my local, just a confidence thing really.


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Yer when i was younger I was very unsocial not like no friends but i had trouble making conversation in big groups and meeting new people. But honestly just go in there even with a friend they can always do all the talking. No one in the gym will judge you(as long as your not stupid and try doing 100kg like mentioned before). If not you can always call up and do it all over the phone or some gyms you can sign up online, but if its actual confidence to be in the gym and think people will judge you, you just have to get over it TBH mate they really wont be. Good luck man and hope to see some more posts from you.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Great book- mass training tactics by Ironman..got me from nowhere to something in 6 months!!


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

Mate i thought the same about going to the gym i was in your position any decent guy in the gym no matter how big/old they are will give you advice and tips, if your trying your hardest most people would have respect for that mate! and as said above EAT EAT EAT EAT!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

How you getting on with this then buddie?


----------

